# Where to buy Hip-hop/baggy pants in dubai



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Can you please let me know where I can buy baggy pants (for men). I am not looking for branded stuff so some cheap stuff would do. any suggestions near Bur Dubai or Deira area?

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

M C Hammer pants! You really want to wear them?


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> M C Hammer pants! You really want to wear them?


Not exactly the MC hammer types, something like this


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

naadanparinda1 said:


> Not exactly the MC hammer types, something like this


Have you considered google for 'clowns clothes' Dubai or perhaps Incontinence pants.com .....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So more like Skinny MC Hammer Pants "Can't Touch This"! 
Try Karama Markets and reducing the medication!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

those look totally ridiculous!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

are you SURE?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

naadanparinda1 said:


> Not exactly the MC hammer types, something like this


why?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Guys- I think there will be quite a few "fashionista guys" around with this type of trousers. They appear to be in fashion now...

BAGGY TROUSERS - Trousers - MAN | ZARA United Arab Emirates


And I think they look ridiculous too! What's the bag for? Poo collector?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw some of these low crotch pants that make you look as if you have a very soiled diaper underneath at one of the shops at the Outlet Mall but it was a while ago. 

Maybe OP is a budding hip hop artist? Or Justin Bieber is his role model?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> are you SURE?


I am sure I would be yanking their pants up if I was their mother!!!! This stupid fashion has to be one of the most pointless EVER!!! Oh gosh, showing my age now hahaha


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

At least they are designed to be worn that way. Its the jeans half way down the butt that gets me. They have to walk with their legs spread wide to stop them falling to their ankles! 
Personally i dont want to see their wash worn paisley boxers.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

naadanparinda1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know where I can buy baggy pants (for men). I am not looking for branded stuff so some cheap stuff would do. any suggestions near Bur Dubai or Deira area?
> 
> Thanks


As someone into men's fashion don't wear those things unless your 12 years old. They look like diapers at the top and tight spandex at the bottom.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

killerA said:


> As someone into men's fashion don't wear those things unless your 12 years old. They look like diapers at the top and tight spandex at the bottom.


And to finish this off, do not allow any child 12 or under to wear them either!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Please be kind - its not him but probably peer pressure from his pre pubescent classmates and fellow Justin Bieber fans.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Please be kind - its not him but probably peer pressure from his pre pubescent classmates and fellow Justin Bieber fans.


The same Justin Bieber that 100k Americans signed a petition to revoke his green card. Probably not the person anyone should be dressing like.


----------

